# Another Cycleplane question?



## fordsnake (Dec 9, 2010)

So here’s my winter project…it’s pretty much a Cycleplane ‘bike mutt’, but all the parts are there; the center locking fork, 2 speed rear hub, all the correct cups and races (not pictured). I recently purchased the ‘Areocycle‘ rack, and a set of flat fender braces.  I now have one thing left to find...the correct fenders! I have two sets of Autocycle fenders but none of them really seem right for this 18” frame, and sadly the rears are for a tall frame.  

Are there differences between the Autocycle and Cycleplane fenders as far as the width and the radius?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 10, 2010)

You have a "double diamond" frame and the rear fender is specific to this frame design. I know someone that has a set of double diamond fenders with flat braces and a silvery. But he won't separate the fenders from the braces or the silveray. His price is $450-Firm. 

Mark


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 10, 2010)

I sent you a PM


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Dec 10, 2010)

Does your other front fender have the black/cream/red combo? i'm looking for one to match patina.
-Nolan


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 10, 2010)

> Does your other front fender have the black/cream/red combo?




Sorry, its cream/blue/red...a girls front fender?


----------

